# stage里面没有带bc,但是linux kernel-3.11make中需要bc= =

## tangxufeng

也不知道是谁加进去的,就只有kernel/timeconst.h用了一次bc

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `relocs'.

CHK include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

CHK include/generated/utsrelease.h

CALL scripts/checksyscalls.sh

CHK include/generated/compile.h

make[3]: `arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.bin' is up to date.

BC kernel/timeconst.h

/bin/sh: bc: command not found

make[1]: *** [kernel/timeconst.h] Error 127

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

----------

## hergentoo

 *tangxufeng wrote:*   

> 也不知道是谁加进去的,就只有kernel/timeconst.h用了一次bc
> 
> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
> 
> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `relocs'.
> ...

 下载内核时会自动下载bc

----------

